# mineral bottom road



## riverdave (Feb 22, 2006)

word is the road down to mineral bottom was washed out recently and will be closed for an extended period. according to our shuttle guy in green river the alternate take-out is spring canyon.

anybody have any further info on where the new/temp boat ramp is and what its like? is it trailer friendly?

thanks for the help


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

Canyonlands National Park - Severe storms close many roads (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Looks like you are out of luck. You could launch at Green River and add a week to your trip. Or run the Colorado.
S


----------



## tea (Feb 4, 2005)

Spring Canyon is a 4 x 4/high clearance road - NOT for the faint of heart and NOT trailer friendly.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

That doesn't look that complicated to fix. Should take a few days, right?


----------



## bejonesxyz (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy shit!!! Would sure suck if you were parked there before it happened...if you were good luck getting out. Tell the Park service to get a helicopter with a platform rigged to get you out.


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

bejonesxyz said:


> Tell the Park service to get a helicopter with a platform rigged to get you out.


Seriously!!! What kind of parking service is this anyway?!


----------



## NeilDMC (Aug 21, 2010)

Mineral Bottom will be out of commission for a while to come. I drove the Spring Canyon road the other day in a stock pickup, never used 4X4. I wouldn't want to trailer a boat down there, but canoes would be ok. Quite a bit longer shuttle, but the road wasnt that bad.


----------



## riverdave (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks for the info. the pics really put it into perspective.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

For anyone planning on rafting the Colorado side of Cataract this fall, realize that this means increased canoe traffic through Meander canyon. Make sure to have a plan B,C, and J ready if you turn the corner and find 2 canoes and 3 people sitting a beach that could sleep 50 that you have been pushing for. Good thing there are some great sandbar camps out right now, but just be aware.


----------

